# Question on puppy food!!!



## Lacey2008 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a adult dog that is 2 yrs old and im getting a puppy that was born in march i know she needs the puppy food but is it ok to feed them both puppy food??? any advise would be great!!!

Thanks


----------



## Holmes (Jun 1, 2011)

Consider a food that is approved for "All Life Stages",(ALS), meaning that it can be fed to young puppies and all ages through seniors as long as other health issues don't require a different type of food. It will state it somewhere on the bag. Canidae and Taste Of The Wild are the first ones that come to mind but there are several more.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

My puppy eats TOTW because it is a high quality food, and it is grain-free (many Wheatens are allergic to common grains like corn and wheat). I mix in Merrick's Puppy Plate (canned food), plain organic yogurt, or scrambled egg because he is not fond of eating plain dry food. If you have a Tractor Supply near you, both can be bought there.

There are plenty of high quality ALS foods to choose from. I picked TOTW because I wanted to be able to buy the food locally. I have other choices, as it turns out, because we do have a Petco here, but Aidan likes TOTW, so I'm not going to mess with success.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd suggest an 'All Life Stages' food like Taste of the Wild as well since you want to feed the same food to a puppy and adult dog. It's a 5 star food and is no more expensive than the crappy foods like unScience Diet. I feed my puppy Blue Buffalo kibble with a spoonful of canned TOTW mixed in and she loves it.


----------



## Lacey2008 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone my 2yr old dog can not eat anything but science diet!


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Lacey2008 said:


> Thanks everyone my 2yr old dog can not eat anything but science diet!


Ergh please don't start feeding your puppy science diet! Its an awful food.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I wouldn't continue to feed Science Diet if I were you. It's actually quite overpriced for what it is. Check out this site-- they do reviews of dog food and thoroughly explain why the grades are determined, so it can help you choose for yourself a food which is available in your area. I usually try to stick with foods rated 4-5. If you want to feed the same food to your puppy and adult dog, I'd just go with an all life stages food. As other people have mentioned, Taste of the Wild is all life stages and it's what I feed. I buy it at Tractor Supply Co.

Also, I'm not sure what you meant by the statement that your dog "only" eats Scient Diet. Do you mean that the dog gets diarrhea when you change foods on him? If this is the case, I would make sure you very slowly transition to the new food so his body can adjust. An abrupt change sometimes gives dogs a tummy ache.


----------



## Lacey2008 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes I have tried every way and even my vet has she always gets really sick. So she has to have science diet.


----------



## Lacey2008 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yea she can't even have table food it makes her sick and for th longest she ha to have te RX science diet from the vet.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Lacey2008 said:


> Yes I have tried every way and even my vet has she always gets really sick. So she has to have science diet.


Ok, I see what you were asking now. Yes, it's probably ok to feed your adult dog puppy food (you'll have to feed less of it, though), but no, I wouldn't recommend feeding your puppy Science Diet. If that's all your older dog can eat, that's one thing, but I would find something higher quality for your new puppy.


----------



## Lacey2008 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok thanks!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

There's no way in the world that I would start the puppy on Science Diet. What other foods have you tried for your adult dog and for how long?


----------



## Lacey2008 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have tried everything and have tried everything for months I will have the new puppy on science diet because my adult dog has been fine on it and I don't want to have to buy 2 different brands if I don't have to. My adult dog will be 3 in November and she is very healthy.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Lacey2008 said:


> I have tried everything and have tried everything for months


Which brands are "everything"?


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Urgh science diet is so terrible I have no idea why anyone would subject a puppy to that.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I know it might sound inconvenient, but it really would be in your new pup's best interest to try and feed them something of higher quality. if price is an issue I know there are several foods which cost less than Science Diet but are much higher quality. Here is a review of Science Diet and here is a review of 4Health, a good quality but bargain-priced food. Science Diet was scored a 2/5, while 4Health got a 4/5. Hopefully reading the reviews will make it clearer why you might want to avoid SD if at all possible.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree with everyone else there is NO way that I would ever feed a dog SD! And I would ask what "everything" means?

I got my puppy at 10 weeks old and his breeder warned me that his stomach was "unique" and that he HAD to be on Purina as well to keep from cannon butt. However I REFUSE to feed that kind of crap so I ditched it ASAP and put him onto what my current do was eating(orijen/Acana mix) yes he continued to have a little bit of cannon butt however his skin and fur changed DRASTICALLY after just 2 weeks on the FAR better food! THEN when I changed both boys over to RAW I havent had a SINGLE issue with cannon butt since! It has been AMAZING!! I cold transferred them over(as well as doing the same with Leo when I got him, he was on ol' roy...which is owner also said he "had to be on" because of the same issue) Guess what, I pick up solid, nearly smell free poop from all 3 dogs!!!:wink:


----------



## Lacey2008 (Jun 2, 2011)

When I said everything I mean everything. Everything u can by at pet store I tried I tried walmart stuff I mean I have done everything and I will not have 2 dogs on 2 different brands my family uses SD my vet uses SD if it was that bad everyone would not use it.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Lacey2008 said:


> When I said everything I mean everything. Everything u can by at pet store I tried I tried walmart stuff I mean I have done everything and I will not have 2 dogs on 2 different brands my family uses SD my vet uses SD if it was that bad everyone would not use it.


Sorry Vets get MAYBE 3 weeks of schooling on food...they(for the most part, excluding those who actually educate themselves) know SQUAT about dog/cat food! The people who you know that feed SD(and all the kibbles like it), and we all do know those people, are not educated about dog/cat food...and, sadly, are just feeding their dog/cat a bunch of crap that causes them to have a FAR less quality of life! It really is a shame when people get explained how they can, relatively easily, help their dog have a better life and dont even bother....and Im sorry but all that crud that you can buy at walmart is no better then SD and is no where NEAR the quality that the rest of us are talking about!! (can you name some of the brands that you have tried?)

Can you tell me what here(this is SD adult dry) what dogs in their natural environment would be eating? (I can GUARANTEE you they would NOT be having corn as a staple part of their diet, let alone "by-product meal", fat preserved with tocopherols and citric acid...and the list goes on and on and on.....)

Ground Whole Grain Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Animal Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Dried Beet Pulp, Soybean Oil, Dried Egg Product, Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Iodized Salt, Choline Chloride, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Vitamin E Supplement, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## john47 (Apr 5, 2010)

you can feed a good quality brand all life stages food to both dogs.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Lacey2008 said:


> When I said everything I mean everything. Everything u can by at pet store I tried I tried walmart stuff I mean I have done everything and I will not have 2 dogs on 2 different brands my family uses SD my vet uses SD if it was that bad everyone would not use it.


Yes, and people eat fast food and junk food because if it were bad for them then they would eat fruits and vegetables instead!? The US having the largest number of obese people in the western world is just a coincidence? No, people eat crap food because of marketing, convenience and the perceived notion that it is cheaper. They might be able to eat crap in their youth but then as adults the pounds pack on and all the health problems begin to show up. In reality, given the high cost of health care, it is far more expensive to feed crap food. The same rules apply to dog food.

I fed my last dog SD her whole life because we didn't know any better at the time. We just trusted the vet and all the marketing BS. Sure, she was fine on it in her youth but as she aged she developed bad allergies which we paid a lot of money to treat with pills when she would have been better off with a better food and no pills. But like most people we didn't know about how most dog foods are filled with corn, wheat and soy which are cheap fillers but also common dog allergens. We also didn't know that we needed to give her bones or brush her teeth and she ended up losing teeth in her old age. Then I went to work as a vet tech and realized most vets are like any other business. They are there to make money first and foremost. Out of 4 vets I worked under as a tech only one of them genuinely did it for love of the animals. The other 3 put profit first. And yes I had to sit there when the SD salesmen showed up and gave their little spiel and had to keep my mouth shut about all the health problems my last dog had as a result of their corn based crap that amounts to nothing more than Ol Roy walmart brand food at twice the price.

Now, I'm more informed so I brush my pups teeth at least once a week, give her bones, dental ropes and bully sticks to help clean her teeth too, clean her ears once a week, take her on daily walks and feed good quality food. I know raw food would be best but don't have the time or inclination to feed that way at the moment so I feed the best food with the least known allergens I can find knowing that it will save me $$$$ on vet bills later. I also know you can't buy good food at walmart or the local grocery store. You need to go to a pet supply store or tractor supply store. I've even seen good foods being sold at hardware stores but never at the local supermarket. So if all you've tried is what you can get at walmart or the grocery store then you haven't tried anything good, just one allergenic corn/wheat/soy based food after another. Feeding those kinds of foods to a dog is like having a kid with a peanut allergy, taking them to the doctor and spending good money on allergy meds and then feeding them a peanut butter & jelly sandwich for lunch which unfortunately is what happened to my last dog. Now it is so easy to be better informed to make better choices that will lead to a healthier dog and fewer vet bills in the long run.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

SAINTBLENNON said:


> lol..Lacey2008..Dont let them get to you..one thing you need to learn right away about these forums is there are going to be people on here that think they know everything about everything and nothing you are doing will ever be right unless its their way...just blow it off..do your research and whats right for your pup. Let the know it all's say what they want to. never let them know they got to you or they win..


That's what you think of us, then? :doh: I assure you everyone here has her dogs' best interest in mind. No one was saying anything about only doing it "their way", in fact I even provided links to a site where research could be done, and also to some specific reviews she could view for comparison. I linked a food which was better quality for the same price as well. Her response didn't even show that she had read any of that. From her statements it sounds like she is refusing to read evidence that opposes SD and is making her decision to feed it based on a logical fallacy-- that if her family and vet feeds it she should feed it. Well, my whole family doesn't smoke because it's good for them, and neither does a nurse I know. Those are just bad reasons to choose a food IMHO. I don't think I know "everything about everything" but I do know that the point of these forums is to INFORM, which is all anyone here is doing. Not because anyone thinks they are superior, but because many of us started with the viewpoint of the OP and had to gradually learn how to do better by our animals, just like the OP.

And your statement about not letting us get to her or we'll win...well it makes me extremely depressed to be honest. As though ignorance was some noble and righteous thing to hold onto. We aren't AGAINST the OP, we're trying to HELP her. *sigh*


----------



## Lacey2008 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well everyone I have a tractor supply store a pet sence a pet smart and a petco and I have bought everything in there dog foot to try on her and her tummy just don't like it i dint need to worry about when I'm at work is she getting sick I don't buy her anything from walmart or the local store.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Did you transition between foods slowly over the course of 2 weeks or did you switch cold turkey? Most dogs have upset stomach if you change foods too quickly. When I was switching my pup's food I took a week to slowly transition her to her better quality food and one week was still too quick. So she had the runs for a few days but then adjusted and was fine on the new food.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Lacey2008 said:


> Well everyone I have a tractor supply store a pet sence a pet smart and a petco and I have bought everything in there dog foot to try on her and her tummy just don't like it i dint need to worry about when I'm at work is she getting sick I don't buy her anything from walmart or the local store.


IMO it would take years and years to try all the foods available to you for a fair amount of time to judge if it will work for your dog long term. But anyway, I understand that you want/need to keep the older dog on a certain food. I just think it's a shame that your new puppy, who would likely fair much better on a higher quality food, is going to be stuck with a food that doesn't meet the needs of most dogs. If you look at the ingredients which are primarily grain and some animal biproducts, it's easy to see why it's not a very suitable diet for a carnivore. It's basically meat-flavored corn flakes.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

All you've said is that you've tried "everything". I'm sorry, but there are tons of foods out there and you cannot have possibly tried everything. Can you possibly NAME a few of the foods you've tried? It's kind of frustrating that you won't name a single food.

Grocery stores and Walmart do not sell high quality foods. Most of them have corn, soy, and wheat- common allergens. The higher quality (holistic) foods have no corn, soy, by-products, wheat, "meat" meal, "animal fat", artificial colors, preservatives or flavors.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

luvntzus said:


> All you've said is that you've tried "everything". I'm sorry, but there are tons of foods out there and you cannot have possibly tried everything. Can you possibly NAME a few of the foods you've tried? It's kind of frustrating that you won't name a single food.
> 
> Grocery stores and Walmart do not sell high quality foods. Most of them have corn, soy, and wheat- common allergens. The higher quality (holistic) foods have no corn, soy, by-products, wheat, "meat" meal, "animal fat", artificial colors, preservatives or flavors.


This exactly! And with a 2-3 year old dog there is NO way(litteraly no way time wise) that you have tried every food available with appropriate transition time!





Remember no one can help you if you dont provide correct information!


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Lacey-have you tried slowly switching your 2 year old to Wellness? I had a cat with bad stomach problems & vet suggested Science. After switching to Science, I read a lot of negative things about Science food & I wasn't really impressed with the results & then the prescription expired and in a pinch, I tried Wellness for cats. He's been fine since. No stomach problems at all. A lot of friends report similar results for both dogs and cats with stomach issues. I'm currently switching my new puppy from Royal Canin 33 to Wellness for Puppies. We're taking it very, very slowly & she's adjusting well after some soft stools in the beginning. Good luck with your food dilemma!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm going to chime in and ask with everyone else if when you were looking for food for your older dog, did you transition slowly?

I'll give you an example. I am currently switching my youngest over to TOTW and it will be a six week switch by the time we're done. 2 weeks at 1/4 new food 3/4 old, 2 weeks at 1/2 old food 1/2 new food, 2 weeks at 3/4 new food 1/4 old food and then finally 100% new food. We are currently at 3/4 new food and haven't had any tummy upset at all because we are taking it slooow. Conversely I can guarantee that if I had tried to just switch her over quickly it would have seemed as if she couldn't handle TOTW.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Honestly, if the OP's older dog does well on SD and nothing else, I don't understand why it just can't be dropped. Her question was about feeding both dogs one food, not switching her older dog onto something else. I actually had Auz on many different foods over a transition from the time he was 9 months to just over 2 years, and it was pure hell finding something that didn't give him rocket butt, along with itchy skin, crappy coat (as in, horribly dry and brittle top coat with NO undercoat), as well as goopy ears. I did try a lot of the top premium stuff, and the foods he does well on are TOTW and Diamond Naturals. I've no idea how many "stars" they get on the various dog food grading sites, and a lot of me doesn't care. My dog is "regular", his coat is beautiful, his eyes are clear, and his ears are clean. If people were begging me to change him from Diamond to something "6 stars", I would say "here, take him home with you and do just that" and pray to God that whoever has him doesn't have white carpet


----------



## EmmaK (Jun 14, 2011)

OK. I am new here but I agree with most of the posters here. Science Diet is simply left overs from the cereal industry. It's really an inappropriate diet for a carnivore. I feed my dogs a home made diet that works for ALL dogs, from young pups through older seniors. It's super simple and doesn't cost an arm and a leg. I make it in advance and freeze it. Here's a link to the recipe I use...which I have been using for the past 6 years. http://www.dinovite.com/blog/?p=26615 This company has helped me over the past few years to get all my dogs in top form. They have pet nutritionists on staff and are always there to help out. You may give them a call.


----------



## Puptart (Jan 25, 2011)

I switched my boys to Taste of the Wild (an 'All stages of life' food) because I originally had my oldest on Purina Dog Chow and the two puppies on Purina Puppy Chow and the older dog would eat the puppy chow and the puppies would eat the dog chow DX it was chaos. Purina itself is pretty nasty dog food IMO and I can honestly see a big difference between TOTW and Purina since the switch. My dogs poop is now solid and their coats are nice and shiny and since they're all on the same food I don't have to worry that their individual nutritional needs aren't being met. I recently switched them from the TOTW Sierra Mountain formula to the Pacific Stream because I noticed that they were getting bored with the former. They ate it with alot of enthusiasm that I haven't seen since I initially switched them from Purina to TOTW. So I plan on switching formulas every so often for variety.


----------



## blues327 (May 2, 2011)

> i know she needs the puppy food but is it ok to feed them both puppy food?





> I don't want to have to buy 2 different brands if I don't have to.





> I will not have 2 dogs on 2 different brands


While I agree with others and am concerned about the quality of food you're planing on feeding both dogs, I am more concerned about how you're approaching the care of your dogs. From your remarks, it seems as if you feel you can't be inconvenienced even a little to have to buy different brands of dog food or even different types (puppy and adult food). 

Why has both of your dog's individual nutritional needs come down to just what's most convenient for you? 

To me that makes as much sense as feeding a baby pizza because feeding them baby food is more of an inconvenience for you.


----------



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

I find it hilarious that this page has to generate a Science Diet ad.



luvntzus said:


> All you've said is that you've tried "everything". I'm sorry, but there are tons of foods out there and you cannot have possibly tried everything. Can you possibly NAME a few of the foods you've tried? It's kind of frustrating that you won't name a single food.
> 
> Grocery stores and Walmart do not sell high quality foods. Most of them have corn, soy, and wheat- common allergens. *The higher quality (holistic) foods have no corn, soy, by-products, wheat, "meat" meal, "animal fat", artificial colors, preservatives or flavors.*


In my experience that's not the case. Foods labeled "holistic" may not have by-products or generic meat ingredients, but almost all of them have corn, rice, or other grains unless they're advertised as grain free.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

BeyondBlessed said:


> In my experience that's not the case. Foods labeled "holistic" may not have by-products or generic meat ingredients, but almost all of them have corn, rice, or other grains unless they're advertised as grain free.


I don't know, pretty much anyone could use the term "holistic" if they wanted to. It just means treating things wholly, as in not separating into different parts. Premium might be a better term, but again, anyone could use that to describe their food. So I'll just say that foods I consider to be good will have no:

wheat
corn
soy 
by-products
meat meal
meat and bone meal
digest
menadionine bisulfite
BHA/BHT
artificial colors or preservatives
fish meal
animal fat


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

You know, if you switch cold turkey the dog will have probs because it shocks their system, I waited til my old food was lhalf way down before I bought a small bag of TOTW pacific stream (learn more at www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com). Also its important to remember that vets aren't canine nutritionists so they really don't know about what foods are good & which aren't, because they don't stay up on it. They also get $ from Hills company for plugging their crappy food.

Also, when you switch foods they can sometimes detox if the new food is higher quality then the old food as in the case with SD vs TOTW. The pacific stream is formulated with less protein for sensitive dogs.


----------



## lucas85 (Jun 8, 2011)

Make sure you don't feed your dog with only commercial dog food. I've recently come across an article that shocked me. Apparently they add some substances causing cancer that were long time ago forbidden in human food.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

lucas85 said:


> Make sure you don't feed your dog with only commercial dog food. I've recently come across an article that shocked me. Apparently they add some substances causing cancer that were long time ago forbidden in human food.


What chemical are you referring to specifically? Because different foods contain different chemicals, and so you can't judge all "commercial dog food" the same. Particularly higher end foods tend not to contain the same dangerous chemicals some lower end foods do.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2011)

Alright, it's starting to look like everyone is just screaming about how much they hate science diet. I work for Nutro, I also work for a natural pet food store in town, we don't carry any foods that contain corn. wheat or soy. Now if your dog is on Hills Prescription diet that is different than Science Diet though a lot of people will still call it Science Diet, there is a difference. As pointed out before when switching foods it should be done over several weeks, mixing the two foods gradually moving to more of the new food. As for your original question, many of the high end foods are approved for all life stages. Taste of the Wild is a good food, but not all of the formula's have glucosamine sufficient for older dogs who might have joint trouble (shouldn't be a problem for your relatively young dogs). Acana and Origen are both terrific grain free formulas. I would suggest checking out the information available at http://championpetfoods.com/ Feel free to message me directly if you like, I bet we can find the right solution for you.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Alright, it's starting to look like everyone is just screaming about how much they hate science diet. I work for Nutro, I also work for a natural pet food store in town, we don't carry any foods that contain corn. wheat or soy. Now if your dog is on Hills Prescription diet that is different than Science Diet though a lot of people will still call it Science Diet, there is a difference. As pointed out before when switching foods it should be done over several weeks, mixing the two foods gradually moving to more of the new food. As for your original question, many of the high end foods are approved for all life stages. Taste of the Wild is a good food, but not all of the formula's have glucosamine sufficient for older dogs who might have joint trouble (shouldn't be a problem for your relatively young dogs). Acana and Origen are both terrific grain free formulas. I would suggest checking out the information available at http://championpetfoods.com/ Feel free to message me directly if you like, I bet we can find the right solution for you.


It's still Hill's - horrible food from a horrible company. But here's a visual example for you. Here are the ingredients for the Hill's Prescription Diet my vet tried to talk me into feeding my cat after he was diagnosed with FLUTD, and for my dog for his weight issues.

Brewers Rice, Corn Gluten Meal, Chicken By-Product Meal, Pork Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Chicken Liver Flavor, Fish Oil, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Sulfate, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Iodized Salt, Potassium Citrate, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Taurine, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.

Whole Grain Corn, Corn Gluten Meal, Chicken By-Product Meal, Soybean Mill Run, Powdered Cellulose, Soybean Meal, Chicken Liver Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Lactic Acid, Soybean Oil, Caramel Color, DL-Methionine, L-Lysine, Potassium Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Calcium Carbonate, Iodized Salt, minerals (Manganese Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Taurine, L-Carnitine, preserved with Mixed Tocopherols & Citric Acid, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.

Here's a fun game, the first person who can find a meat ingredient that isn't beaks and feet wins a prize!


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

torachikatashi said:


> it's still hill's - horrible food from a horrible company. But here's a visual example for you. Here are the ingredients for the hill's prescription diet my vet tried to talk me into feeding my cat after he was diagnosed with flutd, and for my dog for his weight issues.
> 
> Brewers rice, corn gluten meal, chicken by-product meal, pork fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), chicken liver flavor, fish oil, potassium chloride, calcium sulfate, choline chloride, vitamin e supplement, iodized salt, potassium citrate, vitamins (vitamin e supplement, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, vitamin a supplement, biotin, vitamin b12 supplement, folic acid, vitamin d3 supplement), taurine, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid, phosphoric acid, beta-carotene, rosemary extract.
> 
> ...



*exactly!!!!!*


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, but I have known cats who couldn't eat ANYTHING but the prescription urinary diet or they would block (which would be fatal at some point). Sometimes you just have to use a prescription diet, no matter how horrible the ingredients are. I do think they're overprescribed, and not necessary for some things (weight loss? Really?) but there are some things that can't be helped any other way (well, Royal Canin and Purina also have prescription diets, with slightly better ingredients. I would use those over Hill's).

But regular Science Diet gets on my nerves. It's no better than Purina Dog Chow, and costs something like 3 times as much. Such a scam.


----------

